# Contrat suite à garde exclusive d'un pe



## Nounou1009 (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour je garde depuis 2 ans un enfant, les pe se sont séparer et le Tribunal donne la garde exclusive au papa Hors le contrat est au nom de la maman. À mon avis la maman doit me licencié avec préavis ou pas et après refaire un contrat avec le papa  . Par contre  j ai un complément Assedic, pensez vous que ça risque de poser un problème comme c est le même enfant. Merci de vos réponses


----------



## assmatzam (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Non je ne pense pas que ça posera problème 
Vous demandez à la maman de vous remettre une lettre de licenciement le plus vite possible 
Et vous refaites un contrat avec le papa. 

Négociez bien la reprise de l'ancienneté pour la prime de fin de contrat


----------



## Orlhad (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Sauf clause particulière, un contrat de travail peut être cédé à un tiers. Vous pouvez donc établir un avenant pour modifier le nom de l'employeur et, le cas échéant, les horaires d'accueil. La maman doit donner son accord à ce transfert donc il faut prévoir en complément un courrier de cession de sa part.


----------



## Nounou1009 (21 Septembre 2022)

Oui mais dans ce cas, quand ily aura la fin de contrat ce sera le papa qui devra tout payer la prime de licenciement,que là ce sera moitié moitié


----------



## Griselda (21 Septembre 2022)

Non j'ai déjà eut ce cas de figure et dans ce cas nous avons simplement fait un Avenant qui mentionne le changement de PE qui reprend le contrat initial.
Les 2 Parents signent ainsi que toi. Tu transmet l'info à POLEmploi aussi avec la copie de l'Avenant pour qu'ils puissent voir que si le nom du PE change sur le BS qui te déclare c'est bien le même contrat.
C'est important pour toi aussi car cela te permet de conserver ton ancienneté, ce qui est bien normal car il s'agit bien du même enfant, de la même famille.
C'est comme une entreprise qui change de propriétaire, les salariés sont conservés dans les mêmes conditions, avec la même encienneté, c'est seulement le nom de l'employeur qui change.


----------



## Griselda (21 Septembre 2022)

La question du la prime de rupture sera en effet à te payer par ton employeur au moment de la rupture definitive de ce contrat. Il s'agira du Papa à ce moment là, libre à lui de faire acter par le tribunal que la Maman lui devra dans la pension alimentaire.

S'il a la garde exclusive, tous les frais seront à sa charge à lui et elle lui devra une pension alimentaire. celle ci va être determinée par différents facteurs comme:
- les frais liée à l'éducation de l'enfant
- les revenus qu'elle a

Il fera donc entrer dans les frais cette prime de rupture qui lui sera en partie imputable à elle aussi même une fois qu'il aura la garde entière. Ca ne change rien.

Quoi qu'il arrive cette question là est à voir entre eux et avec le JAF, ça ne te concerne pas directement: toi tu dois avoir une continuité de contrat et ton ancienneté préservée.


----------



## Nounou1009 (21 Septembre 2022)

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Nounou1009 (2 Décembre 2022)

Griselda, j ai fait un avenant et voila ce mois ci je suis bloqué car pôle emploi suit la législation du travail donc l avenant ne compte pas faut faire un licenciement , je sais pas comment ça va se passer car elle ne pourra pas modifier  la fiche de paye d octobre pour inclure la prime de licenciement. En plus obliger de tout anti datė., je sens que ça va être galère. En plus mon actualisation bloqué comme elle apparait toujours ( heureusement que ce mois ci j ai pas de complément) 
Si quelqu'un peut me donner des conseils


----------



## Griselda (2 Décembre 2022)

Ben là franchement j'en suis terriblement désolée mais honnêtement "ils suivent la législation"??? Laquelle?
Un salarié qui travaille pour la même entreprise (le même poste) mais dont l'employeur change parce qu'il a racheté l'entreprise c'est simplement un Avenant et reprise de ton contrat avec ancienneté et tout le toutim. Je rappellerais le POLEmploi en leur expliquant qu'à mon avis ils font erreur car il s'agit exactement du même enfant pour la même famille, à un moment....


----------



## assmatzam (6 Décembre 2022)

Nous sommes salariés du particulier employeur je pense que c'est pour cela que ça coince 

Votre parent employeur change en passant de la maman au papa 
2 numéros d' employeur différents 

donc pour moi il y a bien lieu d'effectuer un licenciement par retrait d'enfant avec la maman et signer un nouveau contrat avec le papa 

La maman vous paye l'indemnité de rupture et vous négociez la reprise de l'ancienneté avec le papa


----------



## Griselda (6 Décembre 2022)

Peut etre Assmatzam mais j'ai été dans le même cas et pourtant un Avenant signé des 2 Parents etablissant clairement qu'il s'agissait bien du même contrat pour le même enfant et zou. Ce qui était parfaitement logique et simple.
Et d'ailleurs c'est le POLEmploi lui même qui m'a demandé de faire ainsi...


----------



## assmatzam (6 Décembre 2022)

Les agences pôle emploi ne travaillant pas toutes de la même façon 
C'est sûrement pour cela que ça coince pour la postante


----------



## Griselda (6 Décembre 2022)

Ca c'est evident mais la loi est la même pour tout le monde et surtout il me semble pas si compliqué, obscure qu'un simple Avenant.


----------

